# hochtzeit auf kil jaeden



## Fabian22244 (25. August 2009)

am samstag den 30.8.2009 ist eine hochtzeit auf Kil´Jaeden auf der Allianz seite
Bostna und Zuckersüss aus der gilde Blackdragon werden sich das JA wort geben!
die hochtzeit findet in sturmwind statt also kommt und schaut vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 uhrzeit: 17 uhr!

ich bitte alle hordler:
bitte raidet an diesen tag nicht sturmwind!!!! vor allem nich die kirche

edit: hochtzeit gekancelt


----------

